# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Having some trouble creating a sci-fi/cyberpunk city map

## fabioritter

I'm a newbie at... Creating maps or any kind of drawing and, to be honest, I was always terrible at it, but I wanted to give it a shot because I always wanted to make my own drawings.

Next saturday I'll start my starfinder campaign and I thought "why not create my own map for this specific district or something".

So I exported a map from watabou and started to paint some districts in photoshop to see if something would come out of it.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1jZD...GxvKAFt4i/view

That's what I have right now. Would like some tips/tutorials on how to transform this into something more like a sci-fi/cyberpunk/futuristic city map. I tried to find some tutorials about it but it seems like everything's more "standard medieval fantasy" oriented.

If you guys can help me or have some useful links I'll be very grateful.

----------


## fabioritter

Ok, so I came up with something... But I think it's still missing something...

----------

